#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση δαπέδου

## vasilistrikala

καλησπερα σας...
μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει σε μελετη θερμανσης δαπεδου?
υπολογισμος σωληνων -αποστασεων- κτλ
υπαρχει κανενα free προγραμμα που να μπορει να τα υπολογισει?

ευχαριστω

----------

